# New to Archery



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Couple of quick questions for you... But first, some background on me so you know where I'm coming from. I've spent most of my life hunting, mainly deer (and the occasional coyote or jack rabbit that I was lucky enough to find). However, it's all been with a rifle. I really want to get into archery. I know it's difficult, a big time commitment and takes a lot of dedication to actually kill something when the season rolls around. Those don't bother me at all; I'm young and can handle a challenge (hopefully). 

I was curious as to your advice on bows for a beginner. I've been shooting bows in outdoor stores for the past few months, just trying to get a feel for it. Here's what I've picked up so far. 

--My draw length is 28" (I can get away with 28-1/2" if need be) 
--Draw weight is around 55 lbs. That will obviously increase with regular practice and shooting. I'm hoping to be pulling 65-70 come next fall. 
--Out of all the bows I've shot, I've preferred Bear's the best. I like the release, the feel, and how quiet they are.
--Being newly married, I'm trying to mind my p's and q's and get a bow setup that won't break the bank but will still allow me to successfully hunt elk & deer. 

With these factors, does anyone have a bow or bow setup they could recommend for a beginner? Something I can grow with and learn the basics without dropping $1,000? Any suggestions or comments are helpful. I don't know a whole ton about bow hunting. I've done what research I can on my own, but I figured I would get a few more opinions before I actually follow through. 

Thanks!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

There are alot of beginner bows out there but it seems to me you already answered your question when you said bear shot and felt the best for you. If your draw length is 28 I highly recommend you shoot 28. You will shoot alot better if you shoot your correct draw length. 

When you say you've been shooting bows at outdoor stores are you talking stores like sportsmen's and cabelas? Get into a pro-shop and shoot some other bows. It's kind of hard to recommend a bow because what feels good to me won't you. Having said that the Hoyt charger is a great beginner bow that I would have no problem hunting with. Just remember a 500 dollar bow will kill a deer just as dead as a 1000 dollar bow. I would personally spend more money on the sight, rest and release then upgrade your bow later on because the accessories you can easily swap over. Hope all that makes sense it's still early and I'm writing this on my phone


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a bowtech assassin and love it. It comes with a full set up of pretty good accessories. (You will still need to get the arrows, release, case, etc). My friend got the hoyt package in the same price range and loves it. Its a little slower, but its quieter. My brother had the pse and loves it. Go with what you can afford and what feels comfortable. The big thing is practice. If you are comfortable with your bow and take ethical shots you wont have a problem killing a deer with any of the bows on the market. As far as draw length I'd recommend getting the right size. It will help you be more accurate and avoid slapping your wrist with the string. Archery hunting is an expensive hobby, but a lot of the extras (release, case, target, arrows, etc) you can find used on ksl for good deals.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Check out archerytalk.com They have a classified area to buy and sell bows, arrows, broadheads and and and.....everything else. I bought a 800 bow for 375, 1 year old. I knew what I wanted, watched everyday until I found what I wanted in the price I could afford. Keep off KSL. Everytone here in Utah thinks their 5 year old bow is worth 25 less than the day they bought it. 
I have actually bought my last 2 bows there. I love it. I have bought almost all my arrows and broadheads there too.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I'm was in the same boat as you. A few months ago I needed to get myself a good bow without breaking the bank. Because I had a few hundred dollars on a gift card, I went into Sportsmans Warehouse and checked out what they had. I shot a few of the bows they had around the $400 range. I went in having 2 bows in mind that I wanted to check out. The Bear Cruzer and the PSE Stinger X. Out of those two, I liked the Bear. It shot smooth and had a good release. But then I laid my eyes on the Quest Forge. After taking one shot with it, I knew it was the one. Yes it was a little more money, but I shot better with it. So long story short, let the bow choose you. Go in and shoot a few that you like. You'll know which one you like the best. As far as accessories go, I would recommend at least a 4 pin sight. Mine came with a 5 (which I love) and it's going to help a lot after I get some practice in with it. I have set my pins up from 20 yards to 60 yards. I use my 20 yard pin for anything under 20 yards. The arrow drop is minimal. I did swap out my rest. I didnt like the one that came with it. My arrow kept falling off. Definitely not what I want happening when I am drawing back at a buck. So I replaced it with a whisker bisket. I like it much more. Get yourself some good arrows, field tips and a release and practice, practice, practice. Welcome to bowhunting. Prepare to become addicted and have your wife become very annoyed with your new love.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

+1 on checking archery talk. I don't think I'll ever buy a brand new bow. Because as was already stated you can buy nice bows that are only a year old for less than half the original price.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will chime in...

I am also new to archery and was in the same position it sounds like you are in. I spent a lot of time looking at the big box stores for RTS packages. I then went to Wilde Arrow, and eventually Jakes Archery trying bows. I wanted to start with a beginner bow, but ended up spending about double. You don't need to do that, I just could so I did.


That said, after all the bows I shot, It came down to an expensive bow vs. the Hoyt Charger. That thing is a sweet shooter, especially for the price. I recommend going to a Pro Shop and trying some out, unless you already have.

Also, don't Fret on the RTS packages that you won't see in many pro shops. Wilde Arrow in Centerville offers the Hoyt Charger in a package. That's the only bow they offer that way and its a great package. You will still need a release and Arrows.


Jake's Archery has a few options. They have packages with almost all the brands they carry that are between $100-$200 on top of the bare bow. Or they offer a Jake's package for $250 that has everything (all the way down to arrows and case). They have PSE bows as cheap as $289, and a number of mid range bows for $400-$500. The last major benefit of a pro shop is the setup/tuning. They do it right the first time. Wilde Arrow gives you a range pass and I believe its 3 free tunings now. They don't have all bows in stock. You may have to wait 2 weeks for the bow, 1 week for setup. Jakes gives you a range pass and lifetime tuning on the bow. They have most bows in stock, and will set it up on the spot so you can go home with it. There is no bias here between the two shops, just trying to save you time with the facts.

I am not sure where you are located, but I did notice that the Riverdale Sportsmans has more clearance bows (mainly bear) than Salt Lake. You may have some luck there.

Wherever you get your bow, chances are you will save a lot buying your arrows at a pro shop. I have yet to see a better deal at a big box store than what you get at a pro shop. 


I hope this information saves you some time in your search. I also believe the bow picks you. When I shot my Mathews, it felt perfect. Same reason I got my Glock. Some things fit one individual better than another and a bow is certainly one of them.


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Like every one has said let the bow pick you. shoot as many as you can. Dont go in to this sport looking for the cheap way because it will not make it fun for you.


----------



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

Guys, thanks so much for all the advice. I've determined I need to get my rear-end into a pro shop and chat with the guys there and see what I think about the bows. Wife doesn't get off work until late tonight so I think I might just sneak on up to Jake's and take a peek.

Also, archerytalk.com... Wow. There are some amazing deals on there. For those of you who turned me on to that, I can't thank you enough. I've been browsing through it for several hours now (and not only for the classifieds!)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

snw_brdr10 said:


> I'm was in the same boat as you. A few months ago I needed to get myself a good bow without breaking the bank. Because I had a few hundred dollars on a gift card, I went into Sportsmans Warehouse and checked out what they had. I shot a few of the bows they had around the $400 range. I went in having 2 bows in mind that I wanted to check out. The Bear Cruzer and the PSE Stinger X. Out of those two, I liked the Bear. It shot smooth and had a good release. But then I laid my eyes on the Quest Forge. After taking one shot with it, I knew it was the one. Yes it was a little more money, but I shot better with it. So long story short, let the bow choose you. Go in and shoot a few that you like. You'll know which one you like the best. As far as accessories go, I would recommend at least a 4 pin sight. Mine came with a 5 (which I love) and it's going to help a lot after I get some practice in with it. I have set my pins up from 20 yards to 60 yards. I use my 20 yard pin for anything under 20 yards. The arrow drop is minimal. I did swap out my rest. I didnt like the one that came with it. My arrow kept falling off. Definitely not what I want happening when I am drawing back at a buck. So I replaced it with a whisker bisket. I like it much more. Get yourself some good arrows, field tips and a release and practice, practice, practice. Welcome to bowhunting. Prepare to become addicted and have your wife become very annoyed with your new love.


you want a good rest that your arrow wont fall off of look this rest. i have it and love it. you can lock it in the up right and your arrow will stay there the whole time. get better arrow flight out of it as well.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/QAD-...ypeByFilter=AllProducts&x=10&y=6&Ntt=bow+rest


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

My brother is selling a Bear bow all setup with arrows and release for $150 if your interested. it is a couple years old but is a great bow for the money I had the same bow and killed two deer with it.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Shooting a few bows in a shop is a good idea. You will be steered toward the fancy bows. There are lots of lower tier bows that will be great for you to get started on. Mission, Diamond, etc. budget brands from some of the name brands will shoot just fine for you. 

I think you need to decide what features are important to you and go from there. If price is the most important feature, focus on that.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

SkyRider said:


> Guys, thanks so much for all the advice. I've determined I need to get my rear-end into a pro shop and chat with the guys there and see what I think about the bows. Wife doesn't get off work until late tonight so I think I might just sneak on up to Jake's and take a peek.
> 
> Also, archerytalk.com... Wow. There are some amazing deals on there. For those of you who turned me on to that, I can't thank you enough. I've been browsing through it for several hours now (and not only for the classifieds!)


Just keep in mind that used bows can need things. Worst case would be cams or limbs. Others might need a string (typically $70-$120)... You will also need to pay to have it setup (can be upwards of $100).

Not to discourage that route. I just want you to know what you are getting into. My brother in law bought a used bow. Finally went in to have it looked at and the draw length, poundage, and all components were perfect for him. I have seen it go both ways...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

FWIW, I always give beginners the same advice. Start with the basics; start traditional.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

While it is hard to start with traditional as Finn has suggested, there are things learned from traditional that are not learned when you jump into the compound scene. You can shoot accurately quicker shooting compound over traditional. I have been both routes and my preference is compound, but I am glad I learned how to shoot with my recurve first.


----------



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

Well guys, I took your advice and went to a pro shop. We discovered my draw length is actually closer to 29". However, that was pretty much the only positive. Took forever to get any help. Then, when I got it, I shot one bow and got the feeling it was "time for me to go". I only took 3 shots with it. Pretty disappointed. I'm ready to buy a bow, but I doubt it'll be from there.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

do your homework first and then go with some specifics in mind and you will probably get further. Binary cam, single cam, cam and 1/2, recurve, long bow. Decide what interests you and then go try some. Speed bows are stiff draws and short valleys. Single cams are normally the smoothest drawing, Binary cams are known for their solid back walls, cam and 1/2's are somewhere in-between as a general rule. Each bow shop has a favorite brand they like to push, so they tend to be biased towards that brand. Not a bad thing, but keep in mind they are biased and then visit several shops till you find a bow that you like.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

SkyRider said:


> Well guys, I took your advice and went to a pro shop. We discovered my draw length is actually closer to 29". However, that was pretty much the only positive. Took forever to get any help. Then, when I got it, I shot one bow and got the feeling it was "time for me to go". I only took 3 shots with it. Pretty disappointed. I'm ready to buy a bow, but I doubt it'll be from there.


Was that at Jakes?? I am surprised if so, they are usually great. You do have to be proactive and they get busy.. but still surprised.

Best of luck in your searches. Glad you know your draw length!


----------



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

RandomElk16 said:


> Was that at Jakes?? I am surprised if so, they are usually great. You do have to be proactive and they get busy.. but still surprised.
> 
> Best of luck in your searches. Glad you know your draw length!


I won't say where (not a fan of public shaming). However, I was surprised as well. I had heard great things about the shop itself.

I felt I went in fairly prepared and proactive. Had (what I thought) was my correct draw length, draw weight, etc. Told him what I would be hunting for and I was planning on getting a bow so I could practice and be ready for next season. Explained I had shot several Bears and enjoyed them, didn't like PSEs, heard Hoyts were great, etc. I wasn't the _most _knowledgeable, but I felt like I knew more than most of the guys walking in there asking about archery.

Still, could've been an off day either way. I'm always up for giving someone the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

dkhntrdstn said:


> you want a good rest that your arrow wont fall off of look this rest. i have it and love it. you can lock it in the up right and your arrow will stay there the whole time. get better arrow flight out of it as well.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/QAD-...ypeByFilter=AllProducts&x=10&y=6&Ntt=bow+rest


I just got the QAD HDX and absolutely love it. I have shot the hunter though and I am not sure any rest at that price can touch it. Especially in terms of a drop away (IMO)


----------

